# 

## KrzysztofLis2

Czytaliście?

Spory kawał ciekawej, choć miejscami kontrowersyjnej, lektury.
http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf

----------


## kopar

niezła bzdura - strona 81 - współczynnik kształtu poniżej 0,7 - dla budynku jednorodzinnego prawie nieosiągalne no chyba że ktoś buduje 3 kondygnacje  :smile: 
ta sama wartość jest wymagana dla wielorodzinnych i jednorodzinnych -- porażka -- zadziałał efekt kopiuj/wklej 
- cała dokumentacja na potrzeby 'dopłaty' będzie kosztowała tyle co ta dopłata pomniejszona o haracz dla banku 
jestem ciekawy jak to będie w praniu wyglądało

----------


## gosciu01

> jestem ciekawy jak to będie w praniu wyglądało


tak jak ogólnopolski sukces powszechności dopłat do kolektorów.
Chociaż po wstępnej analizie dokumentu - twierdzę, że gorzej.
A myślałem, że nie można już bardziej uprzykszyć życia inwestorom.

Chciałbym się mylić...

----------


## gosciu01

Przeanalizujmy.
Dopłata do domu pasywnego wynosi 50 tys. zł

Koszty kredytu ( tylko tak można rozliczyć dofinansowanie, chyba że okaże się inaczej ).
Założenie - 5 lat ( całkiem możliwy warunek konieczny minimalnego okresu kredytowania przez banki ).
5x6,2%x50000 zł = 15,5 tys. zł

Wymagane projekty branżowe - szacuję - 6 tys. zł
Wymagane materiały systemowe ( w stosunku do tych samych nie systemowych ) szacuję +10% = 5 tys. zł
Certyfikat + 2x badanie ciśnienia n50 - szacuję 2,4 tys. zł.
Odbiór centrali rekuperacyjnej ( obowiązkowe badanie hałasu ) szacuję 0,6 tys. zł
Zakup najprostszego zestawu kolektorów, bądź PCi z instalacją - 10 tys. zł

Inwestorowi pozostaje na to aby doprowadzić dom typowy do pasywnego ok. 10,5 tys. zł.
To powyższe to tylko szacunki, niech każdy sobie tę kwotę zwiększy, czy pomniejszy. Chodzi o rząd wielkości.

Wydaje się, że zabezpieczono interesy wszystkich, tylko nie inwestorów.
Owszem tu: wielkie "bla, bla, bla". 
Skończyłem szkołę i optymalizuję swój projekt wystarczająco długo, aby wiedzieć co jest opłacalne dla mnie - inwestora.
A pozostaje mi 10,5 tys. zł + TAKA PAPIEROLOGIA!!!!
Pozostałe wymienione powyżej wydatki są w moim odczuciu w dużej mierze marnotrawstwem środków.


Uwagi.
Stosunek A/V w budynku nie jest aż takie niemożliwe do osiągnięcia, jak powyżej wspomniano.
Pozytywne ze str. 35/36
cyt." W przypadku zastosowania niekonwencjonalnych i odnawialnych źródeł energii, w tym 
wykorzystania ciepła odpadowego i kogeneracji, wskaźniki charakteryzujące wydajność energetyczną 
tych urządzeń i technologii powinny być określone we właściwy sposób dla średniorocznych 
rzeczywistych warunków i średniorocznych parametrów eksploatacyjnych na podstawie Krajowa Agencja Poszanowania Energii S.A. 36
charakterystyk urządzeń/technologii podanych przez ich dostawców i producentów lub obliczone 
samodzielnie na podstawie dostępnej i udokumentowanej wiedzy technicznej
W przypadku zastosowania instalacji kolektorów słonecznych wielkości uzyskanych efektów 
energetycznych należy udokumentować przy pomocy odpowiednich obliczeń prawidłowość założeń, 
wielkości wskaźników itp. oraz uzyskane wyniki dot. wielkości efektów energetycznych.
Powyższe dotyczy również przypadków zastosowań takich rozwiązań jak pompy ciepła, gruntowe 
powietrzne wymienniki ciepła itp."

Przynajmniej tyle mogę zrobić sam.

Pytania do tych, którzy układają warunki.
Panowie pewnie to czytacie, więc proszę o odpowiedź.

1. Jeśli spełniam warunek Q<15 kWh/m2*rok i chcę mieć stylowe okna drewniane, które mają np. U=0,86 z uwzględnieniem mostków liniowych, czy dom będzie dopuszczony? Bądź inaczej w obliczeniach wychodzi, że wśród wszystkich okien trzy z nich mają taki współczynnik ( stosunek pow. ramy do szyby ), co wówczas?
2. Skoro uzyskuję Q<15,0 kWh/m2*rok, to czy zostaną dopuszczone okna dachowe 0,91 ( wymóg U<0,8 )?
3. Jak policzyć sprawność rekuperatora żwirowego - podano tylko program dla rurowego. Ja to potrafię zrobić, ale gdzie metoda znormalizowana?
4. Czy jeśli mam podłogę na gruncie 0,14, ale z dookólną opaską izolacyjną termicznie i spełniam założenia ogólne Q<15, czy projekt będzie zaakceptowany?
5. Nie dopuszcza się stosowania jedynie energii elektrycznej do wytwarzania cwu, a co jeśli zakup PCi, czy kolektorów, nawet w najtańszej wersji nigdy mi się nie zwróci?
6. Co z niemierzalną oceną parametrów ( str. 87 ). Pozostawia się ją ocenie urzędnika, czy są jakieś wytyczne?

----------


## gosciu01

... i jeszcze jedna odsłona hipokryzji.

nie trzeba być specjalistą, czy nawet nadmiernie interesować się rynkiem motoryzacyjnym, aby słyszeć "ochy" i "achy" na temat ekologii samochodów elektrycznych, które mają zastąpić te nieekologiczne.

Przypominam - samochód elektryczny to taki, który używa do przemieszczania się energię elektryczną, czyli w skrócie - w nocy ładujemy akumulatory z gniazdka w garażu, a w dzień jedziemy do pracy.

Ta sama energia elektryczna z gniazdka do ogrzewania domu jest strasznie beee.

Cóż, punkt widzenia zależy ......

To nie znaczy, że nie spróbuję sięgnąć po te 10,5 tys. zł.

PRZEPRASZAM 50 TYS. ZŁ.  :Smile: ))))))

Mieć 10,5 ( 50 ) tys. zł, a ich nie mieć to przecież jakaś różnica.

----------


## kopar

> Uwagi.
> Stosunek A/V w budynku nie jest aż takie niemożliwe do osiągnięcia, jak powyżej wspomniano.


no nie wiem -
mam projekt domu stodoła - parter z poddaszem użytkowym

dach - 200m2 
podłoga - 141m2
ściany - 296m2
razem= 637m2
kubatura netto - 635m3

jak podzielimy A/V wychodzi  1 ...

----------


## gosciu01

Chyba źle coś liczysz.

tutaj:
http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf

masz metodykę liczenia.
Na str.9 jest napisane: "...  (obie wartości określone po wymiarach zewnętrznych)", a nie netto jak podałeś.

Stąd przelicz wartości ponownie.
Najlepiej wrzuć dane do jakiegoś OZC, albo innego Cada.

----------


## gosciu01

A mogło być tak:

A. Inwestor buduje sobie dom jaki chce.
( zgodnie z prawem budowlanym i projektem - projektantowi mówi co chce osiągnąć ),

B. oddaje dom do użytku. Wykonuje badanie szczelności* budynku i świadectwo energetyczne.
( koszt: 2x0,8 kzł +0,5 kzł = 2,1 kzł, max 3 kzł ).
Podczas badania jest obecny urzędnik z PINB, bądź kontrola takim samym badaniem 1/n budynków, coby przekrętów nie było.

C. odliczenie następuje w PIT od podatku/dochodu - konstrukcja do policzenia dla pana Rostowskiego,
Coby Państwo nie zbankrutowało, max. roczny odpis 33,3% odpisu uzyskanego, aż do skutku.

Poziomy energooszczędnosci budynku i dopłaty np.:
1. Q<15 kWh/m2*rok - 50 tys. zł 
2. Q<20 kWh/m2*rok - 40 tys. zł
3. Q<25 kWh/m2*rok - 30 tys. zł
4. Q<30 kWh/m2*rok - 20 tys. zł
5. Q<35 kWh/m2*rok - 10 tys. zł

Fundusz płaci za nas do budżetu ( Państwo dostaje czek na realizację naszej dotacji )  .
Proste?
Gdzie jest problem?

Jeszcze nie ogłoszono ostatecznej wersji ustawy.
Jeszcze jest czas na proste i dobre rozwiązania.

Pisze się o nie opłacalności systemów energii odnawialnej i konieczności uzyskania poziomu min.15% energii z tychże źródeł do 2020r.
( Wymóg dyrektyw UE ). Stworzono więc dopłaty.

Pytanie, 
czy beneficjenci dopłat jakimi są banki i pośrednicy stworzą wartość dodaną w tym temacie, czy zrobiliby to sami inwestorzy?

Aparat fiskalny do rozliczeń Państwo Polskie posiada i nie musi korzystać z pośredników.

* to badanie powinno być obowiązkowe dla każdej budowy.

ad A.
inwestor podpisuje umowę z projektantem. 
Jeśli coś nie gra - projektant zwraca różnicę dopłaty

Ad B.
inwestor podpisuje umowę z wykonawcą.
Jeśli coś nie gra, wykonawca poprawia, bądź zwraca różnicę dopłaty.

No i wszytko kręci się legalnie!!!

Ale komu by się to opłacało?!

----------


## kopar

> Chyba źle coś liczysz.
> masz metodykę liczenia.
> Na str.9 jest napisane: "...  (obie wartości określone po wymiarach zewnętrznych)", a nie netto jak podałeś.


na str. 6 masz tabelkę gdzie jest kubatura ogrzewana wewnętrzna - czyli netto
a tutaj masz definicję A i V:
A - jest sumą pól powierzchni wszystkich ścian zewnętrznych (wraz z oknami i drzwiami balkonowymi), dachów i stropodachów, podłóg na gruncie lub stropów nad piwnicą nie ogrzewaną, stropów nad przejazdami, oddzielających część ogrzewaną budynku od powietrza zewnętrznego, liczonych po obrysie zewnętrznym,
 V - jest kubaturą ogrzewanej części budynku, obliczoną zgodnie z Polską Normą dotyczącą zasad obliczania kubatury budynków, powiększoną o kubaturę ogrzewanych pomieszczeń na poddaszu użytkowym lub w piwnicy i pomniejszoną o kubaturę wydzielonych klatek schodowych, szybów wind, otwartych wnęk, loggii i galerii.

----------


## gosciu01

To są dwa różne współczynniki.

I. A/V:  to jest stosunek powierzchni ogrzewanej do kubatury netto.
Przy czym z definicją powierzchni ogrzewanej może być kłopot, gdyż nie wiadomo ostatecznie do jakiej normy się odnieść.
Nie przytoczę z pamięci samych norm, bo zawodowo tematem nie zajmuję się, ale chodzi tu o następujące definicje: a) powierzchnia podłóg, b) powierzchnia użytkowa, c) powierzchnia użytkowa liczona dla pomieszczeń pomocniczych i garaży.
Prawdopodobnie przyjęto taką definicję jak w projekcie dofinansowania "rodzina na swoim".

W każdym razie tu: podziel sobie powierzchnię podłogi przez kubaturę netto.

II. A/Ve: to jest stosunek wszystkich przegród zewnętrznych pomieszczeń ogrzewanych do kubatury liczonej po obrysie zewnętrznym.

W analizie podaje się wymóg stosunku A/V
W programach np. OZC podawany jest wsł. zwartości budynku A/Ve

Obydwa te współczynniki spełniam, więc nie przejmuję się.
Niemniej jakieś kolejne niedomówienie w materiałach.

----------


## hydrogenium

Przeczytał. Fajna lektura fantastyczna z elementami groteski. 
Ten lub Ci co to opracowali są niezłymi hipokrytami narzucając miejscami wymagania które się nierealne do spełnianie w obecnym stanie wiedzy.

Moim zdaniem w niniejszym opracowaniu brakuje podpisów osób które dokument opracowały, wtedy moglibyśmy kierować nasz "podziw" za podejście do tematu bezpośrednio in persona a nie do bezdusznego pdf'a.

----------


## kopar

> To są dwa różne współczynniki.
> 
> I. A/V:  to jest stosunek powierzchni ogrzewanej do kubatury netto.
> .


Nie wiem skąd masz taką definicję  :smile: 
zawsze A to była powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych 
a V kubatura ogrzewanej budynku (netto)
i tutaj nie ma miejsca na inne interpretacje

----------


## gosciu01

> Nie wiem skąd masz taką definicję 
> zawsze A to była powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych 
> a V kubatura ogrzewanej budynku (netto)
> i tutaj nie ma miejsca na inne interpretacje


Witam, ale to nie ja mam udowadniać, że nie jestem łosiem.
Prawo ma być jasne!
Jest tam sporo bagów, ale ten parametr można raczej interpretować tak jak podałem.
Mogę się mylić, nie jestem ani wszechwiedzącym, ani autorem tych tekstów, stąd Ci nie odpowiem jednoznacznie.

Ponadto w przytoczonej przez Cibie tabeli na str 6.
http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf
jasno jest napisane:
"Powierzchnia ogrzewana, m2"
"Kubatura wewnętrzna ogrzewana, m3"
"Współczynnik kształtu A/V, m-1"

Znajdź sobie interpretację powierzchni ogrzewanej w domu.
Podałem źródło powyżej. Interpretacja "rodzina na swoim".

Ponadto ponownie proponuję zrobić sobie audyt w jakimś programie.
Najpopularniejszy to OZC.
Tam jest z kolei współczynnik A/Ve.

Na stronie 9 tego opracowania jest jednak napisane:.
cyt.:"Wartość wskaźnika zapotrzebowania na energię użytkową do ogrzewania i wentylacji zależy również od współczynnika kształtu budynków, czyli stosunku pola powierzchni przegród zewnętrznych A do kubatury ogrzewanej V (obie wartości określone po wymiarach zewnętrznych)".

WIĘC JAK?????

Najlepiej zwróć się z pytaniem do autorów ustawy i przytocz odpowiedź w tym wątku.
Wszyscy skorzystamy.
( albo stracimy ).

----------


## gosciu01

> Przeczytał. Fajna lektura fantastyczna z elementami groteski. 
> Ten lub Ci co to opracowali są niezłymi hipokrytami narzucając miejscami wymagania które się nierealne do spełnianie w obecnym stanie wiedzy.
> 
> Moim zdaniem w niniejszym opracowaniu brakuje podpisów osób które dokument opracowały, wtedy moglibyśmy kierować nasz "podziw" za podejście do tematu bezpośrednio in persona a nie do bezdusznego pdf'a.


No właśnie!
na str 6 opracowania napisano jedno,
a na str. 9 coś innego.
Do tego 3 różne normy z interpretacją powierzchni użytkowej ( ogrzewanej ).

Przecież to nie nadaje się....., no właśnie do czego?
odwołać się?
zaskarżyć?
podać?

Z dystrybucji środków skorzystają wszyscy tylko nie inwestorzy, a zatwierdzenie urzędnika opierać się będzie na interpretacji w odniesieniu do wcześniejszej interpretacji, w dodatku wybranej według woli urzędnika z wielu interpretacji. 
A zwykłemu kowalskiemu, który nawet nie bardzo wie co to dom pasywny, gdzie szukać interpretacji na ten temat i udowadniać, że nie jest łosiem ( jak wyżej ).

Śmiech na sali.
 :Smile: )))
Ale przynajmniej nadal jest śmiesznie.

----------


## kopar

> No właśnie!
> na str 6 opracowania napisano jedno,
> a na str. 9 coś innego.
> Do tego 3 różne normy z interpretacją powierzchni użytkowej ( ogrzewanej ).
> 
> Przecież to nie nadaje się....., no właśnie do czego?


trzeba umieć czytać;
gdzie na stronie 6 jest napisane że A to powierzchnia ogrzewana ?
po prostu w tabeli wstawili rubrykę z powierzchnią ogrzewaną 
równie dobrze mogli wstawić rubrykę - powierzchnia obrusów albo perskich dywanów
to wcale nie znaczy że to jest A 

z tabeli:
Powierzchnia ogrzewana, m2 - 169,8
Kubatura wewnętrzna ogrzewana, m3 - 458,4
Współczynnik kształtu A/V, m-1 - 0,70

czy z tego wynika że 169,8/458,4 = 0,70 --- NIE
druga sprawa nie muszę nic wrzucać do OZC bo już dawno wrzuciłem 
w tym że jest to zbędne bo A i V mam po prostu wyliczone w projekcie
a projekt był robiony w Archicadzie więc nie da się tego lepiej wyliczyć
bo powierzchnię i kubaturę mogę mieć z dokładnością do X zer po przecinku

powtórzę się:
zawsze A to była i jest powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych 
 a V w tym wypadku kubatura ogrzewana budynku (netto)
 i tutaj nie ma miejsca na inne interpretacje i definicje
jeżeli będą brać pod uwagę A/V to właśnie 
te dwie wartości trzeba podzielić -- koniec tematu

----------


## gosciu01

> ... koniec tematu


niestety nie!

Co do tabeli masz rację.
Potwierdza to tylko niejasności.

Niemniej nie odniosłeś się do tekstu na str. 9.
do znudzenia cytuję:
"Wartość wskaźnika zapotrzebowania na energię użytkową do ogrzewania i wentylacji zależy również od współczynnika kształtu budynków, czyli stosunku pola powierzchni przegród zewnętrznych A do kubatury ogrzewanej V (obie wartości określone po wymiarach zewnętrznych)".

Jeśli rozumiesz kubaturę netto jako objętość budynku liczoną po wymiarach zewnętrznych - to się wszystko zgadza.

Współczynnik zwartości liczy się jako A/Ve.

Optuję, stąd że nie tak trudno spełnić ten parametr.

W OZC mam podany współczynnik zwartości budynku i tylko po wstawieniu tych dwóch wartości jest on zgodny z wyliczonym.
a kubatur jest podanych trzy różne.

Ponadto poprosiłem wujka Google i np. definicję masz tutaj na str. 4-6:

http://www.tu.kielce.pl/rekrutacja/p...r_sche2_ps.pdf

i tutaj na str. 34:

http://www.ilete.eu/sites/ilete/file...20Poland_0.pdf

Inne opracowania możesz znaleźć sobie w ramach pracy domowej.

----------


## kopar

to powinno rozwiać wątpliwości:
 Rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, 
jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie. /Dz.U. 2002 nr 75 poz. 690 z późn.zm./
paragraf 329 ust.4
http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/DetailsServl...WDU20020750690

gdzie:
V — jest kubaturą netto ogrzewanej części budynku
obliczaną jako kubatura brutto budynku pomniejszona o kubaturę wydzielonych klatek schodowych,
szybów dźwigowych, a także zewnętrznych, niezamkniętych ze wszystkich stron części budynku,
takich jak: podcienia, balkony, tarasy, loggie i galerie

A — jest sumą pól powierzchni wszystkich ścian zewnętrznych (wraz z oknami i drzwiami balkonowymi),
dachów i stropodachów, podłóg na gruncie lub stropów nad piwnicą nieogrzewaną, stropów
nad przejazdami, oddzielających część ogrzewaną budynku od powietrza zewnętrznego, gruntu
i przyległych nieogrzewanych pomieszczen, liczoną po obrysie zewnętrznym,

natomiast zgodnie z:
Wytycznymi do weryfikacji projektów budynków mieszkalnych, zgodnych ze standardem NFOŚiGW
Tabelą 34. Wymagania obligatoryjne i fakultatywne w zależności od standardu energetycznego budynku -- str. 81
http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf

A/V powinno być mniejsze lub równe 0,7
i tego trzeba się trzymać -- definitywny koniec tematu

----------


## cyprinus

Z tego wynika, że jeśli ktoś wybudował dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym , to nie ma szans na dotację. Policzyłem pobieżnie swoją Jaskółkę - współczynnik wyszedł około 1,3, pomimo zwartej bryły. Ale tylko jeden poziom, więc taki wynik. To jest totalna bzdura. Wydałem więcej własnych pieniędzy, żeby mieszkać na starość wygodnie, bez schodów. W końcu to moja sprawa, jak chcę mieszkać. Dotacja nie jest proporcjonalna do wielkości budynków ani do poniesionych kosztów, więc co by szkodziło, żewy dotację mógł dostać każdy budujący dom energooszczędny lub pasywny? Tradycyjnie wylewamy dziecko razem z kąpielą. Przypominają mi się debilne przepisy, które obowiązywały za komuny - jaką powierzchnię może mieć dom. I radosną twórczość inwestorów, robiących z piwnicy parter, żeby oszwabić ówczesne urzędy.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

No widzisz... Chciałeś mieszkać wygodnie, zbudowałeś sobie rozłożysty dom a teraz masz pretensje, że ktoś nie chce go uznać za energooszczędny?

----------


## gosciu01

Administracja rządowa powinna określi strategię rozwoju w tej dziedzinie i priorytety np.:

- strategia: ( w tym demograficnza ) rozwój budownictwa mieszkaniowego,
- priorytet: budownictwo energooszczędne ( ekologia ),
- rozproszone wytwarzanie/pozyskiwanie energii ( bezpieczeństwo Państwa ).

Wspierać opracowaną strategię poprzez np.:

- ułatwienia w procedurach pozwoleń: plany zagospodarowań, pozwolenia na budowę itp.
- wsparcie poprzez ulgi podatkowe.

Opisane tutaj prawo:

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf

powinno być wytycznymi, a nie obowiązującym dla inwestorów i architektów oraz wykonawców.

To jaki dom powstał na końcu powinien stwierdzić jego odbiór, np. poprzez:

- badanie szczelności,
- termowizję
- audyt energetyczny.

Jeśli inwestor spełniłby wymagania byłby preferowany ulgami.
Jeśli nie - jego wola, bo ma inny koncept i pomysł na życie.
Podstawowa zasada konstytucji - wolność..., czy jakoś tak... może ktoś przypomni bo już zacząłem się odzwyczajać :-/ 

Przelewanie z pustego w próżne ( czytaj: z funduszy do banków ) nijak się ma do korzyści tak dla inwestorów, jak i naszego Państwa jako ogółu społeczeństwa.

Qurna!
Czy to takie trudne?

----------


## lukasza

jak dobrze czytam to na stronie 82, punkt 6.9 wymagają solarów do grzania CWU? Czyli trzeba dorzucić do budowy min. 10 tys, bo na moje oko to jak ktoś buduje dom energooszczędny, jest świadom tego wydatku na energooszczędność to zazwyczaj umie też dobrze liczyć koszty inwestycji i koszty opłat za CO i  przygotowania CWU. Każdy kto w tej sytuacji ma gaz ziemny lub PC w solary raczej szybko nie idzie bo ma już system bezobsługowy do CO i CWU i to w jednej cenie (tani jak PC, tani z gazu ziemnego bo i tak musi cały rok płacić abonament choćby pod CO). 

p.s. w warunkach dopuszczają grzanie domu systemem ciepłowniczym, a jeśli i z tego systemu biorę ciepłą wodę to co mam fakultatywnie - obowiązkowo stawiać solary, czy ja coś źle rozumiem, coś nie doczytałem albo u pisacieli warunków logika zawiodła

----------


## hanko

Co Ty czytać nie umiesz ze zrozumieniem?  :wink: 
Przecież na stronie 80 tego dokumentu wyraźnie po "polskiemu" napisano:



> Poniżej zaproponowano *podziała* na wymagania *obligatoryjne i fakultatywne* w zależności od standardu energetycznego budynku


Co z tego, że w tabeli 34 żadnego podziału nie ma? 
Jeżeli weryfikatorami będą pracownicy Krajowej Agencji Poszanowania Energii S.A., to z pewnością będą widzieli (za odpowiednią kasę), jak tą tabelę umiejętnie podzielić.
Zamiast płacić 10 tys. zł za instalację solarną, wystarczy "odpalić" 5 tys. zł weryfikatorowi i wszystko będzie grało.

Obym się mylił  :sad: .

----------


## lukep3

jeśli dobrze liczę 300 mln na 6 lat -  toż to trochę ponad 100 domków na miesiąc na cały kraj - zdumiewająca ilość  :wink:

----------


## MMichal

Witam




> Zamiast płacić 10 tys. zł za instalację solarną, wystarczy "odpalić" 5 tys. zł weryfikatorowi i wszystko będzie grało.
> 
> Obym się mylił .


jeżeli będą wprowadzone kary za "błędnie" przyznane dofinansowanie np taki ekspert będzie musiał zwrócić całość dofinansowania to jest szansa na normalność, jeżeli nie to będzie jak zwykle u nas :/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hanko

> jeżeli będą wprowadzone kary za "błędnie" przyznane dofinansowanie np taki ekspert będzie musiał zwrócić całość dofinansowania to jest szansa na normalność, jeżeli nie to będzie jak zwykle u nas :/


W ostatnim numerze Muratora (11/2012) jest reportaż z budowy domu pasywnego.
Dom ten oprócz tego, że jest pasywny cechuje się rewelacyjnie niskimi kosztami ogrzewania (do 400zł rocznie przy powierzchni użytkowej 148m2).
Jednak zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." dom ten nie uzyskałby dotacji, bo zrezygnowano w nim z instalacji z kolektorami słonecznymi, a także jego współczynnik kształtu przekracza założone A/V>0,7.
Jak opisano w artykule, ten dom jest tylko o 10% droższy od "tradycyjnego" domu. 
Czy dom zbudowany zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." uda się wybudować tak tanio?

----------


## lukasza

> W ostatnim numerze Muratora (11/2012) jest reportaż z budowy domu pasywnego.
> Dom ten oprócz tego, że jest pasywny cechuje się rewelacyjnie niskimi kosztami ogrzewania (do 400zł rocznie przy powierzchni użytkowej 148m2).
> Jednak zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." dom ten nie uzyskałby dotacji, bo zrezygnowano w nim z instalacji z kolektorami słonecznymi, a także jego współczynnik kształtu przekracza założone A/V>0,7.
> Jak opisano w artykule, ten dom jest tylko o 10% droższy od "tradycyjnego" domu. 
> Czy dom zbudowany zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." uda się wybudować tak tanio?


W tym samym numerze, strony 44-45, dyrektor z Krajowej Agencji Poszanowania Energii wprost mówi, ze sens ekonomiczny instalacji solarnej jest przy drogiej energii: prąd, olej, gaz z butli (z 10-15% nowych domów?) a przy gazie ziemnym, węglu, ekogroszku, peletach i PC (z 85-90%) tego sensu nie ma bo czas zwrotu może dorównać czasowi życia instalacji. Jako powód popularności (nadmiernej) w Polsce solarow podaje PRESIZ lub idee ekologiczne (już wg. mnie szybciej niechęć ludzi do bycia płaczem w lato). Nieważne, ale jaka obłuda co do tych solarow. Niech nazwa programu brzmi energooszczendo-ekologicznyale nie ekonomiczny, bo solar to już na starcie o 10 tys inwestycje przedraza

----------


## MMichal

Witam




> W ostatnim numerze Muratora (11/2012) jest reportaż z budowy domu pasywnego.
> Dom ten oprócz tego, że jest pasywny cechuje się rewelacyjnie niskimi kosztami ogrzewania (do 400zł rocznie przy powierzchni użytkowej 148m2).
> Jednak zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." dom ten nie uzyskałby dotacji, bo zrezygnowano w nim z instalacji z kolektorami słonecznymi, a także jego współczynnik kształtu przekracza założone A/V>0,7.
> Jak opisano w artykule, ten dom jest tylko o 10% droższy od "tradycyjnego" domu. 
> Czy dom zbudowany zgodnie z "Wytycznymi ..." uda się wybudować tak tanio?


błędne są zatem założenia tego dofinansowania, nie pierwszy raz nasi politycy szykują nam takie "kwiatki" 

nie rozumiem jednego - DLACZEGO nie można refundować kosztów po dokonaniu sprawdzenia wybudowanego domu ?

nie jest wszak ważne JAKIMI konkretnie sposobami uzyskamy zmniejszenie zużycia energii, WAŻNE, że ono jest !!! - a skoro jest to należy się refundacja w takiej to a takiej wysokości - ale chyba takie rozwiązanie jest za proste i dodatkowo nie "wspomaga" żadnego lobby  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ada73

niestety i tak nic z tego wszystkeigo nie rozumiem,
Skąd mogę wiedzieć  czy projekt ktory zakupię bedzie spełniał warunki dla uzyskania dopłat ?

----------


## sham4n

Na razie jest tylko projekt wstępny, trzeba czekać na oficjalne info. Nie wiadomo jak to będzie finalnie wyglądało więc nie ma co dywagować teraz.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> niestety i tak nic z tego wszystkeigo nie rozumiem,
> Skąd mogę wiedzieć  czy projekt ktory zakupię bedzie spełniał warunki dla uzyskania dopłat ?


Zweryfikuje Ci to weryfikator. Wnioskuję ze schematu postępowania na stronie NFOŚiGW, że w razie jakichś błędów, dostaniesz informację o tym, co jest do poprawki.

----------


## abol1

Są już oficjalne wytyczne na stronie NFOŚiGW jakie trzeba spełnić aby otrzymać doplate.
Sądzę, że dla budynków,  które są w trakcie budowy , a nie zakończonych (dla  których przewiduje się także dopłatę)  będzie ciężko spełnić warunki.

----------


## abol1

> Zweryfikuje Ci to weryfikator. Wnioskuję ze schematu postępowania na stronie NFOŚiGW, że w razie jakichś błędów, dostaniesz informację o tym, co jest do poprawki.


Obawaim się, że raczej zostanie to potraktowane w ten sposób
"W przypadku nie osiągnięcia zakładanego standardu NF15, o którym mowa w pkt. 2), dotacja może być obniżona do poziomu przewidzianego dla standardu NF40. W przypadku nie osiągnięcia zakładanego standardu NF40, dotacja nie zostanie udzielona".

----------


## abol1

> A gdzie to jest napisane i z czego wynika bo ja nie mogę doczytać ?
> Jest chyba przeciwnie bo znalazłem taki cytat:
> _Program skierowany jest do osób fizycznych budujących dom jednorodzinny lub kupujących dom/mieszkanie od dewelopera (rozumianego również jako spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa). 
> _


Na stronie NFOŚiGW  w  zakładce dopłaty do domów energooszczędnych jest odnośnik "wymagania techniczne dla budynków"
a w nim plik do pobrnia w PDF-e. 
"Wytyczne określające podstawowe wymogi niezbędne do osiągnięcia oczekiwanych standardów energetycznych dla budynków mieszkalnych oraz sposób weryfikacji projektów i sprawdzenia wykonanych domów energooszczędnych"
Jeżeli sobie przeczytasz te wytyczne oraz to co sprawdzał będzie weryfikator to  IMHO nie budując domu zaprojektowanego od początku jako energooszczędny to będzie bardzo trudno spełnić te warunki dla standardowych projektów.
Sam jestem tego przykładem.
Mam dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym i już wiem, ze kilku założeń z programu dopłat  będzie mi bardzo ciężko spełnić.
Pomimo tego, że dom ma zwartą bryłe, zorientowany jest na południe, posiadał będzie WM z reku, GWC,  okna Uw=0.8 zamontowane w systemie i3 Illbruck.itp to
konstrukcyjnie w jednym miejscu będę miał niewielki mostek termiczny, który przekroczy wskazane wartości dla liniowych mostków termicznych-bodajże 0,10
Dom z silikatów, więć aby spełnić warunek przenikalności cieplnej 0,15 dla mojej strefy  klimatycznej ocieplać muszę styro lambda 0,031- 20cm.
Mogę dać "cieniej"  np: płyty PIR lub fenolowe ale to już niebotyczne pieniądze. 
Okna osadzone mam w licu ściany, a nie w ociepleniu jak wskazują wytyczne
Ponad to znależć doświadczonego projektanta, który wykona od nowa charakterystyke energetyczną, projekty branżowe, obliczenia itp, a na końcu okaże się, że zabrakło do wymaganych 40kwh/m2/rok  np:1kwh to lipa.
Problemów do rozwiązania jest dużo, dlatego sądzę, że inwestorom budującym dom zaprojektowany jako niskoenergetyczy będzie łatwiej.

----------


## MMichal

Witam


a ja nadal twierdzę, że takie wytyczne, zbyt precyzyjne i dokładne są bzdurą - a jak pojawi się "nowe" rozwiązanie, super ciepłe ale nie ujęte w wytycznych to co  ?

Wytyczne powinny stanowić "drogę" do celu a nie być celem samym w sobie, jeżeli gotowy budynek przejdzie test weryfikacyjne, to nie powinno już być istotne jak to osiągnięto - WAŻNE, że budynek jest enrgooszczędny i tyle.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## abol1

> A to trzeba było myśleć o niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie zanim pojawiły się dopłaty 
> Dla mnie,zanim zacząłem budować najważniejsze były niskie rachunki w przyszłości a o dopłatach nie myślałem,20cm styro z lambda 0,031 już jest na ścianach z silikatu


Chyba nie przeczytałeś dokładnie mojego postu.
O niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie pomyślałem zanim zacząłem budowe stosując te wymienione w moim poście rozwiązania.
O innych, które mam w planach nie wspomniałem bo nie o to tu chodzi.

Jeżeli chodziłoby  tylko o ocieplenie ścian 20 cm styro to nie problem, ale jest jeszcze wiele innych do rozwiązania

Co w przybadku gdy wybudowany dom spełnia wymagania energooszczędności 40Kwh/m2/rok ale np: współczynnik kształtu A/V >0,7
a to jest jednym z kryteriów które będzie sparwdzał wyryfikator
Jeden warunek nie jest spełniony- dopłaty niet?

----------


## Luki007

Witam,

czy w przypadku dotacji na dom jednorodzinny <40kWh/m2/rok będzie wymagana wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem? Według wymagań technicznych na stronie http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...mu-prioryrttp/
 cytuję:

"Dopuszcza się w przypadku budynku NF 40 zastosowanie w zakresie wentylacji rozwiązań równoważnych do referencyjnego z wentylacją mechaniczną nawiewno – wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła (zgodnie z wymaganiami określonymi w Tabelach 1 i 2) o ile dla rozwiązań tych łączne zapotrzebowanie energii na potrzeby podgrzania powietrza wentylacyjnego i energii elektrycznej na napędy urządzeń pomocniczych (wentylatory, grzałki, automatyka itp.) będzie nie większe niż w rozwiązaniu referencyjnym, czyli dla wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewno – wywiewnej z odzyskiem ciepła. W referencyjnym harmonogramie użytkowania nie można zakładać zmniejszenia poniżej 65% obliczeniowego strumienia powietrza wentylacyjnego zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami."

Nie wiem jak mam to rozumieć, wentylacja grawitacyjna nie jest "rozwiązaniem równoważnym" do wentylacji mechanicznej z reku, czyli aby dostać 30 tyś. trzeba użyć czegoś innego, czy mam rację ? Czy jest jakieś inne tańsze rozwiązanie ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I prawdopodobnie o to chodziło, kiedy tak pisano ten fragment -- że WM z rekuperacją można zastąpić WM bez rekuperacji, ale dołożyć np. GWC.

----------


## papi240

Witam zbyt późno trafiłem forum, 
mam już kupiony projekt w którym ściany zewnętrzne POROTHERM 25CM+ styropian EPS 70- 14CM 
dają wg projektu współczynnik przenikania ciepła przez ściany zew u = 0,23W/m2K  
dokumenty w tej chwili są w ZUDzie, co mogę zrobić i czy wogóle mogę cos zrobić zeby spełnić warunki - NF40 - współczynnik musiał by wynosić 0,12 - 0,15w/m2K
projekt jest dosyć prosty http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m40f52ced05c6b

----------


## abol1

> 15cm styro nawet grafitowego to nie rewelacja jesli myśli się o niskich rachunkach,20cm z lambdą 0,031-0,032 to minimum,taśmy też nic nie dają jeśli chodzo o ogólny rozrachunek,nie służą do obniżenia zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło,GWC to wg mnie wyrzucenie kasy a nie zmniejszenie rachunków i tak dalej


20 cm styro z lambdą 0,031 przy silikatach E24 daje współczynnik przenikania ciepła ściany U=0,15. Przy betonie komórkowym odmiany najcieplejszej pewnie gdzieś koło U=0,12, a to już nie jest takie minimum. 
Poza tym nie skupiajmy się wyłącznie na ścianach inne elementy są równie ważne.
Taśmy dają dużo, chociażby to, że wilgoć nie dostanie się do piany  izolującej ościeże okna.
GWC też coś daje, bo nie trzeba stosować grzałki elektrycznej do wstępnego podgrzania  powietrza wchodzącego do reku aby nie zamarzało.
I tak dalej.

----------


## JerzyR

ktoś przeglądał te wytyczne?
Może odpowiedzieć na moje wątpliwości:
pkt 10.2 wytycznych: Wraz z wnioskiem o dotację składane są:
a)	projekt budowlany wraz z charakterystyką energetyczną budynku obliczoną na podstawie rozporządzenia wymienionego w ust. 6 pkt. 3, z uwzględnieniem wytycznych określonych w ust.10.10, podpisaną przez projektanta budynku;
b)	potwierdzenie spełnienia przez projekt budowlany wymagań programu w sposób wskazany przez NFOŚiGW, zgodnie z ust. 10.10;
Czy to oznacza, że mam dostać (kupić ) dodatkowy egz. projektu? Kto podpisuje taki projekt - projektant "pierwotny" czy dokonujący adaptacji?
Czy po drobnej adaptacji konieczne jest wykonanie dodatkowych obliczeń charakterystyki energetycznej przez projektanta adaptującego?
Czy (lit. b) to potwierdzenie robi już na etapie wniosku weryfikator?

Będę dążył do jak najlepszego wyniku "enegrooszczędności", ale zastanawiam się czy koszty uzyskania dotacji nie przekroczą uzyskanej dotacji, np. konieczność zatrudnienia ekipy - czy w umowie powinien znaleźć się zapis, że jeśli wykonawca wykona dom i np. powstanie mostek termiczny o par. przekraczającym wymogi i nie dostanę dotacji, to zapłaci karę umowną (30tys?) lub zwróci koszty poniesione na uzyskanie dotacji. Pewnie nie znajdę takiej ekipy, a jak znajdę to za inne pieniądze :sad:

----------


## papi240

> Czy aby nie przesadzacie ? Budujecie dom dla siebie czy dla dotacji ?


buduję dla siebie, z dotacji już zrezygnowałem bo w mojej sytuacji nie warto. Walczę tylko jeszcze żeby załapać się na rodzine na swoim - czekam w tej chwili na pozwolenie
chcę żeby mój dom był jak najbardziej energooszczędny, im więcej czytam tym bardziej jestem przekonany do betonu komórkowego + właśnie styropian 20

----------


## abol1

> Jestem innego zdania,GWC wg mnie nie przynosi żadnych korzyści,chociaż mam u siebie GWC rurowy i jego koszt to 600zł ale było to pod wpływem chwili,na dzisiaj nawet palcem bym nie tyknął w sprawie GWC 
> Bartosz to wg mnie pomyłka,cenowa jak i technlogiczna


Możesz napisać dlaczego rurowy nie sprawdził się u Ciebie

----------


## martyna8

> buduję dla siebie, z dotacji już zrezygnowałem bo w mojej sytuacji nie warto. Walczę tylko jeszcze żeby załapać się na rodzine na swoim - czekam w tej chwili na pozwolenie
> chcę żeby mój dom był jak najbardziej energooszczędny, im więcej czytam tym bardziej jestem przekonany do betonu komórkowego + właśnie styropian 20


wcale się nie dziwie ze zrezygnowałeś, widziałeś ile rzeczy trzeba przy tym załatwić i dopilnować? I na dodatek nie masz żadnej gwarancji, ze dotacje otrzymasz ;p http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca

----------


## delta9

[QUOTE=martyna8;5668560]wcale się nie dziwie ze zrezygnowałeś, widziałeś ile rzeczy trzeba przy tym załatwić i dopilnować? I na dodatek nie masz żadnej gwarancji, ze dotacje otrzymasz ;p/QUOTE]

"budowa domu według wymagań NFOŚiGW zwiększa koszty budowy o 100-200 tys.zł." - ktoś się chyba o jedno zero pomylił

----------


## Jane Says

nie wiem, czy zauważyliście, ale w wytycznych na stronie NFOŚiGW do spełnienia dla osiągnięcia parametów NF15 i NF40 nie ma już współczynnika A/V < 0,7.
Parametr został, wygląda na to, pominięty

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/download/g...czne_do_pp.pdf

----------


## gosciu01

Nie widzę też wcześniej określonych wymaganych grubości ocieplenia w przegrodach.

Czyżby Wymagania ewaluowały w dobrym kierunku?
Jeszcze ze 2x mniej formalności i zacznie to mieć sens!

Szanowni MOCODAWCY, którzy to czytacie,

Istotą doskonałości produktu jest jego prostota.

----------


## dunlop

Witam,
Widać że na naszym podwórku każda ideę można spieprzyć. Byłem na konferencji modernizacji budynków w Krakowie, gdzie sporo wykładów miał prezes Instytutu Budownictwa Pasywnego pan Schlagowski i odnoszę wrażenie że prościej było by uzyskać certyfikat instytutu w Darmstadt niż dostać naszą dotację... Poza tym po raz kolejny w rozprowadzanie dotacji zaangażowane są banki, co juz zakrawa o Strasburg. Czyżbyśmy mieli zbyt mało urzędników że nie możemy tych pieniędzy rozdysponować poza bankami? Ostatnio spotkałem się z osobą która chciała wziąć dotacje na solary i tu również jest wymagane błogosławione pośrednictwo banków. Problem był taki że klient akurat stracił pracę więc... stracił również zdolność kredytową. Gotówki ma na tyle żeby kupić solary za swoje ale czy chodzi tu o to żeby dotacje dawać tylko tym co mają pieniądze? A raczej zdolność kredytową. Inna sprawa że wzięcie kredytu pożera kolejne kilka procent dotacji robiąc inwestycję w solary jeszcze mniej opłacalną... Przy dopłatach NF40 pocieszające jest przynajmniej to że takie domy dzisiaj opłacają się już nawet bez dopłaty więc nawet jak z tych głośnych 30k zostanie klientowi realnie kilkanaście to jest to zawsze jakiś pieniądz...

----------


## sham4n

Warto zauważyć, że wymóg COP dla pomp ciepła to 3,5 więc odpadają pompy powietrzne, które średnioroczny mają z tego co mi wiadomo ok. 3.
Ale już gaz płynny, olej opałowy czy piece elektryczne można stosować...

----------


## hanko

> Warto zauważyć, że wymóg COP dla pomp ciepła to 3,5 więc odpadają pompy powietrzne, które średnioroczny mają z tego co mi wiadomo ok. 3.
> Ale już gaz płynny, olej opałowy czy piece elektryczne można stosować...


Nie wzięto też pod uwagę możliwości zastosowania gazowych, czy absorbcyjnych pomp ciepła, które także mają znacznie niższe COP.

----------


## ENDO

YTONG 48cm (U19) niestety nie spełnia wymagań NF40 tj. U15  :sick:  A może cieńszy ytong i grubszy styropian? Jest tu jakaś zasada? A może ktoś jest w stanie doradzić jak to zrobić, żeby w portfelu więcej zostało  :tongue:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Zrezygnować z Ytonga.

----------


## ENDO

Chodzi o to aby spełnić parametr NFOŚ U=0,15. Jakieś merytoryczne propozycje jaki materiał, jaka warstwa styropianu?

----------


## Optimal

Jeżeli zrobisz z Ytonga 24 cm, to przy styropianie 20 cm, ale za to tańszym bo lambda = 0,04, będziesz już miał U=0,138.
Ale jeżeli dasz lepszy styropian, to będziesz mógł zejść jeszcze o kilka centymetrów z jego grubości. 
Dzięki temu możesz zamknąć całą grubość ściany poniżej 40 cm. 

Jeżeli nie lubisz mieszkać w zamku z oknami strzelniczymi - to warto iść w tę stronę: beton komórkowy + grafitowy styropian o niskim lambda.
Jakbyś potrzebował coś szczegółowo sprawdzić - pisz na priva.

----------


## andriuss

> Jeżeli zrobisz z Ytonga 24 cm, to przy styropianie 20 cm, ale za to tańszym bo lambda = 0,04, będziesz już miał U=0,138.


Jeśli chodzi o przenikanie ciepła, to 20 cm silikatu = 1 cm styropianu. Bloczki mają z reguły 15 MPa. Czy istnieje jakikolwiek racjonalny argument za stosowaniem 24 cm zamiast 18 w parterowym domu jednorodzinnym? Bo mniejsza akumulacja czy 1 decybel racjonalnymi argumentami nie są.

----------


## gaw

> Czytaliście?
> 
> Spory kawał ciekawej, choć miejscami kontrowersyjnej, lektury.
> http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf


W całości zgadzam się z 'gosci01'
Opracowanie przez KAPE S.A to chyba organizacja dążąca do monopolu na wykonywanie takich analiz.  Opracowanie nie zawiera żadnych ciekawych przemyśleń wszystko na zasadzie wytnij wklej a zapewne otrzymali na to grube pieniądze. Jakaś prosta analiza graficzna mostków w programie Therm (darmowy można pobrać na stronie MIT)  Analiza przykładowych budynków wykonana przy pomocy programu, a więc nie ma pewności czy zgodnie z podawanymi normami. Budynek energooszczędny można wykonać dla szczelności   n50=4 [1/h] i wtedy zgodnie z norma nie musimy mieć drogich badań.  Te wytyczne to typowy produkt ukierunkowany na zysk o niskim poziomie naukowym

----------


## Ostap

Witam

To mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich.


Odnośnie wymagań to niestety pozostaje dużo niejasności i problemów do doprecyzowania.
1. Strop np. nad parterem tam jest beton o przewodnictwie 1,7 a np. gdy budujemy z betonu komórkowego to ma on np. 0,21  - ich założenia. I pytanie jak ocieplimy 20 centymetrów styro to starcza ale już gdy styro styka się ze stropem to nie, mostek a takie nie może być
2. U ściany zewnętrznej czy dotyczy też ściany piwnicy jeśli taką planujemy, W takim przypadku okazuje się że piwnicę musimy ocieplić bardziej niż inne ściany wynika to z tego że bloczek betonowy przewodnictwo 1,7

Problemów jest znacznie więcej a weryfikatorów brak żeby było kogo zapytać.

Tak myślę nad spełnieniem tych wymagań bo jestem na etapie początków projektu ale start tego programu zmusza do odczekania jeszcze kilku miechów by te nieścisłości dopracowano, szkoda wywalać kasy a później ktoś powie że niestety nie spełniło się jakiegoś wymagania. Z racji że jestem w strefie klimatycznej IV to wymagania mam dla standardu NF40 prawie jak dla pasywnego. Prosta sprawa proszę znaleźć okna spełniające 0,8 - wiem już kilka firm robi ale ciekawie ile kosztują. Pomijając fakt że nie wiem czy istnieje okno do piwnicy spełniające ten standard.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ostap

Nie twierdzę że nie opłaca się doinwestować w lepsze ocieplenie i w ogóle tylko trochę irytujący jest fakt że jak to wszystko w Polsce wszystko się robi za późno. Program oficjalnie od 2013 a tu nie wiadomo jakie banki będą brały w tym udział, kto będzie weryfikatorem też nie a musi on sprawdzić projekt przed kredytem. 
W tamtym roku brat zamieszkał w nowym domu, który w dużej mierze pomagałem robić więc doświadczenie już jakieś jest, teraz tylko przyglądam się wymaganiom i patrzę ile trzeba więcej by spełnić wymagania i jak to się przedstawia w cenie.
Co do okna to wiem ze są nawet ostatnio reklama mi wpadła znanej firmy - jak się dzisiaj wyrobię to sprawdzę ile za okno przykładowe aczkolwiek spełnienie dla całego okna 0,8 nie jest takie proste. Z racji braku weryfikatorów muszę sam doszkolić się jak się liczy i po kolei dla każdego okna obliczyć czy wychodzi.

----------


## ENDO

> Co do okna to wiem ze są nawet ostatnio reklama mi wpadła znanej firmy - jak się dzisiaj wyrobię to sprawdzę ile za okno przykładowe aczkolwiek spełnienie dla całego okna 0,8 nie jest takie proste. Z racji braku weryfikatorów muszę sam doszkolić się jak się liczy i po kolei dla każdego okna obliczyć czy wychodzi.


Z oknami prosta sprawa, wszystko będzie w specyfikacji technicznej którą musisz dostarczyć (patrz niżej), 

*"Aprobaty techniczne dotyczących zastosowanych ram okiennych, szyb i drzwi zewnętrznych oraz materiałów technicznych potwierdzające spełnienie wymagań dotyczących wartości współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła ramy Uf, W/m2K, współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła szyby Ug, W/m2K i wartości liniowego współczynnika przenikania ciepła Ψg, W/mK dla zastosowanej ramki dystansowej"*

----------


## Ostap

Właśnie sprawa nie jest prosta ponieważ w aprobacie technicznej będą trzy wartości jakie dane okno spełnia a my ewentualnie weryfikator kiedy już ustalą kto nimi będzie dostanie tą przyjemność za pieniążki oczywiście policzenia Uw i sprawdzenia czy każde pojedyncze okno spełnia dla NF40 i mojej IV strefy klimatycznej Uw<0,8
Policzyłem okno 0,5x0,7m przy myślę niezłych założeniach Uf=0,9 Ug=0,5 Ramka 0,032 i wyszło mi UW=0,9 wiec przepraszam okna takiego nie mogę posiadać, Powierzchnia szyby do ramy jest zbyt mała.

----------


## a.no

> Powierzchnia szyby do ramy jest zbyt mała.


... wrr, czyli od pólnocy trzeba walic wielkie okna?

żeby zaoszczędzic na energii chciałem

zredukować wielkość niektórych okien od PN
chciałem garaż nieogrzewany, z jakąś tania bramą a podobno nie można...

psu na bude te doplaty....

----------


## Ostap

no niestety okna są rozliczane jako pojedyncze a nie np. że po obliczeniu dla wszystkich okien ma wyjść określona wartość

MS ma kalkulator dla swoich okiem i wychodzi że w piwnicy mogę mieć fixy ale o wymiarach 1x0,5 m wtedy Uw wychodzi 0,803 - jak na teraz temat nierozwiązany. 

A wszystko dlatego że mieszkam w w strefie klimatycznej IV czy aż o całe 0,5 stopnia zimniej jest u mnie niż w Warszawie średniorocznie

Bramę bez problemu znajdziesz no może trochę droższą pozostaje problem nieogrzewanego garażu jak to policzą i czy przypadkiem nie okaże się że musisz na jego ścianie dać styro od domu, a nie daj Bóg byś miał pokój nad garażem bo wtedy styro w podłogę musisz dawać jak na podłodze na gruncie u mnie 25cm.

----------


## a.no

z pobieżnego przejżenia wynika, że 

wytyczne  NF40 nie dopuszczają " zwykłych (szyby 1,1?) " okien od południa - gdzieś czytałem, że takie okna generują większy zysk energetyczny od okien "cieplejszych"?

Czy w kalkulacjach parametrów okien (do NF40) uwzglednia sie rolety?

pozdr., Artur

----------


## Ostap

W wytycznych są podane graniczne Uw całego okna a te dla strefy klimatycznej I-III wynosi 1. W oknach to szyby są cieplejsze niż ramy więc stosując szybę Ug=1,1 nie jesteś w stanie spełnić wymagań, więc odpada z automatu.
Wymaganiem obligatoryjnym jest U całego okna o roletach nie ma mowy - możesz mięć nikt nie zabrania ale nie są wliczane do wymagań ani nie dostaniesz możliwości niespełnienia Uw dlatego że masz rolety.

----------


## ENDO

> Powierzchnia szyby do ramy jest zbyt mała.


Nie widziałem aby stosunek wielkości rama/szyba, był gdzieś określony jako kryterium, a może jestem w błędzie?

Planuję nie ogrzewaną wiatę zamiast garażu, nigdzie nie widziałem wzmiankii na ten temat, jakieś pomysł jak może zostać to zakwalifikowane? Bo garaż chyba jest jednak opcjonalny...

----------


## Ostap

Stosunek wielkości szyby do ramy nie jest kryterium, ale to od tego stosunku zależy U całego okna gdyż pakiet szybowy i rama mają inne przenikalności.
Wystarczy że wiata o ile ma być obok domu będzie odpowiednio oddzielona od domu i pozostanie ona bez związku z dotacją i wymogami domu. Jeśli będzie stała przy domu to wiadomo jej połączenie z domem w jakikolwiek sposób nie będzie mogła powodować mostków cieplnych.

----------


## ENDO

> Wystarczy że wiata o ile ma być obok domu będzie odpowiednio oddzielona od domu i pozostanie ona bez związku z dotacją i wymogami domu. Jeśli będzie stała przy domu to wiadomo jej połączenie z domem w jakikolwiek sposób nie będzie mogła powodować mostków cieplnych.


Chcę zrobić wiatę, która będzie stykała się z domem, z bezpośrednim przejście z domu. Ma to być otwarta wiata, bez zamykanych drzwi. 
Sądząc po tym co napisałeś, takie rozwiązanie przekreśla całe przedsięwzięcie zwane dotacja NFOŚIGW. 

Jak to w takiej sytuacji ogarnąć, aby był wilk syty i owieczka w jednym kawałku :Confused: 

ENDO

----------


## Ostap

Drzwi prowadzące do wiaty będą musiały spełniać wymogi U maks 1,3 a same przystawienie wiaty do domu nie może powodować nadmiernych mostków cieplnych - należy to odpowiednio rozwiązać na etapie projektowym a później wykonać dobrze i dotację oczywiście można dostać.

----------


## Jassica

czy jak buduję dom bez kredytu to moge dostać dofinansowanie ?
niegdzie nie mogę znaleźć informacji na ten temat.
Acha, budowa będzie metodą gospodarczą - czy moje ekipy będa umiały tak "poukładac " moje cegły, ze będą spełniały te wszystkie standarty energooszczędności ? Zakladając oczywiście, ze zainwestuję w te wszystke produkty EKO - pompa ciepła, solary, itp.

----------


## HenoK

> czy jak buduję dom bez kredytu to moge dostać dofinansowanie ?
> niegdzie nie mogę znaleźć informacji na ten temat.
> Acha, budowa będzie metodą gospodarczą - czy moje ekipy będa umiały tak "poukładac " moje cegły, ze będą spełniały te wszystkie standarty energooszczędności ? Zakladając oczywiście, ze zainwestuję w te wszystke produkty EKO - pompa ciepła, solary, itp.


Słabo szukałaś : http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...awane-pytania/
To czy będą umieli to zrobić zależy od tego, kogo wybierzesz. Dużą rolę do spełnienia ma tu projektant, kierownik budowy lub ew. inspektor nadzoru.
Czy projekt spełnia wymogi dowiesz się od weryfikatora (oczywiście nie za darmo). Inny weryfikator sprawdzi wykonanie robót - także za Twoje pieniądze.
Dofinansowanie dostaniesz dopiero po pozytywnej weryfikacji.

----------


## ENDO

Czy ktoś może mi udzielić merytorycznej odpowiedzi na temat tego czy w chwili obecnej istnieje na polskim rynku REKU wpisujący się w wymagania NF40?

Mi się nie udało znaleźć :bash:

----------


## PLB1517

> Czy ktoś może mi udzielić merytorycznej odpowiedzi na temat tego czy w chwili obecnej istnieje na polskim rynku REKU wpisujący się w wymagania NF40?
> 
> Mi się nie udało znaleźć


Mój instalator polecił mi stronę Passivhaus Institut z bazą certyfikatów rekuperatorów
http://passiv.de/en/03_certification...t_database.htm. Czy taki certyfikat będzie wystarczał weryfikatorowi, niestety nie wiem.

----------


## dunlop

> Czy ktoś może mi udzielić merytorycznej odpowiedzi na temat tego czy w chwili obecnej istnieje na polskim rynku REKU wpisujący się w wymagania NF40?
> 
> Mi się nie udało znaleźć


Jeszcze czekam na odpowiedż ale powinien spełniać Paul...

----------


## dunlop

Witam,
Program miał ruszyć na początku roku, jest koniec lutego i dalej więcej pytań niż konkretów... 
Czy już cokolwiek wiadomo na temat weryfikatorów - czy będzie jakaś lista, czy będzie się ich wybierać samemu czy dostanie się z przydziału?? Nigdzie nie znalazłem info...
Klient planuje budowę małego domu i chciałby go zrobić w standardzie NF15. Przy bardzo dobrych parametrach reku, ocieplenia, stolarki itp nie warto inwestować w instalację c.o. - powinna w zupełności wystarczyć nagrzenica na wentylacji czy ewentualnie małe grzejniki elektryczne. Problem w tym że instalacja c.o. musi mieć automatykę pogodową.... Z tego co czytam ten dokument to jest tu masa bzdur, dużo niewiadomych i wygląda na to że został napisany pod konkretne firmy. Wentylacja mechaniczna ma mieć pobór mocy <0,4W / (m3/h), z krajowych producentów chyba nikt nie spełnia...
Z tego co rozumiem dokument nie ma tu żadnych odstępstw? I tak jak ktoś pisał okna muszą być całkiem spore żeby U<0,8, więc od północy również - totalna bzdura...

----------


## a.no

> Witam,
> Wentylacja mechaniczna ma mieć pobór mocy <0,4W / (m3/h), z krajowych producentów chyba nikt nie spełnia...
> Z tego co rozumiem dokument nie ma tu żadnych odstępstw? I tak jak ktoś pisał okna muszą być całkiem spore żeby U<0,8, więc od północy również - totalna bzdura... .


noż sie w kieszeni otwiera.
Ktoś sie nieźle opisał a pewnie dałaoby sie to rozsądnie opisać zaoptrzebowaniem energii + kilka zastrzeżeń, ale może płacili od wiersza
Artur

----------


## HenoK

> Witam,
> Program miał ruszyć na początku roku, jest koniec lutego i dalej więcej pytań niż konkretów... 
> Czy już cokolwiek wiadomo na temat weryfikatorów - czy będzie jakaś lista, czy będzie się ich wybierać samemu czy dostanie się z przydziału?? Nigdzie nie znalazłem info...
> Klient planuje budowę małego domu i chciałby go zrobić w standardzie NF15. Przy bardzo dobrych parametrach reku, ocieplenia, stolarki itp nie warto inwestować w instalację c.o. - powinna w zupełności wystarczyć nagrzenica na wentylacji czy ewentualnie małe grzejniki elektryczne. Problem w tym że instalacja c.o. musi mieć automatykę pogodową.... Z tego co czytam ten dokument to jest tu masa bzdur, dużo niewiadomych i wygląda na to że został napisany pod konkretne firmy. Wentylacja mechaniczna ma mieć pobór mocy <0,4W / (m3/h), z krajowych producentów chyba nikt nie spełnia...
> Z tego co rozumiem dokument nie ma tu żadnych odstępstw? I tak jak ktoś pisał okna muszą być całkiem spore żeby U<0,8, więc od północy również - totalna bzdura...


Listy weryfikatorów faktycznie jeszcze nie ma. Z dokumentów opublikowanych na stronie NFOŚiGW wynika, że weryfikatorów będzie zatrudniał inwestor i będzie mógł ich wybrać z listy opublikowanej przez banki biorące udział w programie. Lista ta podobno ma być opublikowana na stronie Związku Banków Polskich http://www.zbp.pl/index.php (takiej informacji udzielono mi telefonicznie w NFOŚiGW).
Jednak zanim do akcji wkroczy weryfikator, musi być przygotowany projekt budowlany, projekty wykonawcze i opracowana charakterystyka energetyczna budynku. Wszystkie te dokumenty muszą spełniać wytyczne opublikowane przez NFOŚiGW.
Zgadzam się z tym, że wiele wytycznych jest zupełnie nielogicznych i wręcz szkodliwych dla całego programu. 
Podejrzewam, że będą one skorygowane, ale jaki będzie ich ostateczny kształt, to trudno przewidzieć.
Widzę tu sporą rolę projektantów i osób sporządzających charakterystykę energetyczną budynków ubiegających się o dofinansowanie.
To ich wnioski (konkretne, bo wynikające z praktyki projektowej i obliczeń), kierowane do NFOŚiGW mogą spowodować zmiany w wytycznych.
Weryfikatorzy będą mieli już ułatwione zadanie - łatwiej sprawdzić projekt i charakterystykę energetyczną, niż opracować ją od podstaw.
Na razie jestem w trakcie opracowania dokumentacji projektowej i charakterystyki energetycznej dla budynku, którego inwestor chce ubiegać się o dofinansowanie. Na pewno z tego opracowania wyjdzie sporo wniosków, które przekażę do NFOŚiGW  :smile: .

----------


## ENDO

Mimo początkowego zapału, z biegiem czasu mój entuzjazm do całego programu wylądował w okolicach zera....Mój projektant odradza mi ewentualną walkę o dotację ze względu na projekty wykonawcze, których charakterystyka spowoduje wydłużenie prac nad projektem oraz dodatkowe koszty. Cała reszta to sporo niewiadomych, a trzeba pamiętać, że gra toczy tak naprawdę o kilka tysięcy "na czysto" i przy dobrych wiatrach  :eek: 

rezygnuję z dotacji, nie rezygnuję z 40 kwh/(m2*rok)  :cool:

----------


## combo

Czemu zakładacie że macie na tym zarobić? Nie oto w tym chodzi. Wystarczy, że wyjdziemy na zero a zyska się na ogrzewaniu. Z takim podejściem rzeczywiście nie ma sensu.

----------


## plusfoto

> Czemu zakładacie że macie na tym zarobić? Nie oto w tym chodzi. Wystarczy, że wyjdziemy na zero a zyska się na ogrzewaniu. Z takim podejściem rzeczywiście nie ma sensu.


Ale tu nikt nie chce na tym zarobić. Mówię oczywiście o inwestorach w przeciwieństwie do reszty.

----------


## More86

> Mimo początkowego zapału, z biegiem czasu mój entuzjazm do całego programu wylądował w okolicach zera....Mój projektant odradza mi ewentualną walkę o dotację ze względu na projekty wykonawcze, których charakterystyka spowoduje wydłużenie prac nad projektem oraz dodatkowe koszty. Cała reszta to sporo niewiadomych, a trzeba pamiętać, że gra toczy tak naprawdę o kilka tysięcy "na czysto" i przy dobrych wiatrach 
> 
> rezygnuję z dotacji, nie rezygnuję z 40 kwh/(m2*rok)


Niestety doszedłem do tego samego wniosku. Program jest praktycznie skierowany do osób zamożnych, które chętnie dopłacą za lepsze materiały i dodatkową automatyką. Nie ma żadnego odniesienia do programu "Rodzina na swoim" - a przecież początkowo był przedstawiany jako jego zamiennik.
Sama idea dopłat w formie kredytu jest już debilizmem. 
Wyliczenia na poprzednich stronach wyglądają sensownie więc nie będę ich powtarzał, ale wg. mnie, na dzień dzisiejszy za kwotę 30k zł dopłaty dostajemy lepszy rekuperator i oszczędności może w granicach 100-200zł rocznie. Strach przed ewentualnymi dodatkowymi kosztami i wydłużeniem prac  skutecznie zniechęci inwestorów.

----------


## Indiana_

Ale to i tak szczegół, kilka miesięcy po hucznym "otwarciu" programu dopiero teraz zaczynają szukać kryteriów na stworzenie listy weryfikatorów  :Smile:  Więc luzik, za szybko te dopłaty nam nie grożą  :Smile:

----------


## R4di

> Czy ktoś może mi udzielić merytorycznej odpowiedzi na temat tego czy w chwili obecnej istnieje na polskim rynku REKU wpisujący się w wymagania NF40?
> 
> Mi się nie udało znaleźć


drążyłem temat i znalazłem taki:
http://klimaty.net.pl/img/wentylacja..._serii_WRA.pdf

WRA 400 PHZ 
Certyfikowany dla domu 'pasywnego'
Wydatek: max. 420 m3/h-169 Pa
Pobór prądu tylko 0,34 W(m3/h) przy 200 m3/h
cena katalogowa: 10 980,00 zł netto ( czyli sam reku to 50% dopłaty) - (Nie tylko) moim zdaniem dopłata mija się z celem

----------


## HenoK

No i już wiadomo, kto może zostać weryfikatorem : http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...fikatorow.html 
Może to być tylko osoba posiadająca udokumentowane doświadczenie w sporządzaniu audytów energetycznych.

----------


## sympatic

Szkoda słów, przykre

----------


## kubatura

Drodzy czytelnicy! 

Zapraszam do zapoznania się z naszą ofertą a na dobry początek o zasięgnięcie podstawowych oraz bardziej szczegółowych informacji. Na chwilę obecną opracowaliśmy projekt domu energooszczędnego, którego Inwestor będzie ubiegał się o dofinansowanie w progu NF40. Naszym zadaniem było opracowanie projektu budowlano - wykonawczego oraz pełnej charakterystyki energetycznej, które będą spełniały wytyczne NFOŚiGW. 

Niebawem projekt trafi do urzędu w celu wydania pozwolenia na budowę, a jak to tylko będzie możliwe do weryfikatora bankowego. 

Nasze materiały projektowe będą jednymi z pierwszych w Polsce, które będą przecierały szlaki zagmatwanych przepisów NFOŚiGW. 
O postępach w dotacji będziemy informowali na naszej stronie internetowej. 

Liczymy na powodzenie i zapraszamy do współpracy. Z przyjemnością odpowiemy na Państwa pytania odnośnie projektowania domów energooszczędnych oraz samego programu dopłat. 

www.kubatura.eu [email protected]

----------

